# Naruto: true love (Main RP)



## Azure Thistle (Jun 15, 2009)

okay this story is about finding their true love. Kate was 15 years old she lives with her older sister kimiko who was 16 years old. They look like twins but they don't dress the same. kate wanted to know how love feels like but she could never find the person she loves. kimiko try to do her best on finding the perfect guy for kate but each time she goes on a date with a guy. She just ignores them and try to find a guy for herself without kimikos help. After a few days pass by kimiko was kidnaped and taken away from kate so she just let everything a side and try to find kimiko before they kill her. And kate try to look for people or friends that can help her find her sister.

character file:

name:

age:

rank:

clan:

village:

family:

jutsu style:

background:



*Spoiler*: _for example_ 



name:kate

age:15

rank:jounin

clanne

village:leaf

family:kimiko(sister)

jutsu style:fire ball,ice needles,water dragon,phoneix flower,shadow clone

background:she always love to train with her sister but kimiko always help her learn more jutsus like the hokages. She doesnt have friends but only her pet tiger name Luna is herfriend. She sometimes train with her cat and haves some fun. Her parents died when they were in a mission.

Name:Kimiko

Age:16

rank:chuunin

Clanne

village:leaf

Family:kate(sister)

Jutsu Style:fireball,fire phonixe flower,water dragon

Background:she loves to help her sister kate learn some jutsus that she learned by herself. she haves many friend but not her sister only her pet cat. So she try to help her sister how to make friends with others. but kate is to shy to talk to people to be her friends. After a few days kimiko was kidnaped by the sound five and took her to orochimaru.





Rules.
Rule #1 No Godmodding
Rule #2 Fight Fear
Rule #3 Be Nice
Rule #4 No Arguing With the GM
Rule #5 Follow the NF Rules
*Rule #6 HAVE FUN!!*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 16, 2009)

kate was at the training field trying to complete her jutsu shes been working on. "damnit i still.....need more work" kate said trying to catch her breath. kate began walking back to town to find the ramen shop to eat. Luna meowed at kate because she was starving as well. "okay ill get you some food" kate said feeling a bit lazy.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 17, 2009)

Hikaru was at the Ichiraku Ramen Shop, slurping up some beef ramen, "Ahhh... my favorite flavor," he said as he finished swallowing down some noodles, "Ichiraku- san, if you keep serving this, I might make Konohagakure my permanent home."
"Well, that doesn't sound like a bad idea," Ichiraku, the owner of the shop, said smiling. Hikaru laughed and began finishing his ramen until he heard a soft, cat sound. He leaned back to peak and saw Kate and Luna about to walking towards him, "Hey, Kate!" he called.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 17, 2009)

Suruno lays on a roof smiling at himself."Today is going to rock!" he shouts before scanning the area for something to do.He spots Kate and Hikaru."Hello!How are you beautiful?" Suruno asks Kate flirting.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 17, 2009)

"hi hikaru" kate said smiling even Luna meowed too. kate saw suruno appeared. she blushed a little and said, "hi and i uumm...fine what about you?" Luna meowed at kate about not flirting and think about trying to find a way to get kimiko back. kate nods at Luna and just went to sit down next to hikaru and order three bowls of ramen. She gave one bowl of ramen to Luna and the other two was for kate.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (Jun 18, 2009)

"hey Alex do you want to train?" Zoey said feeling bored out of her mind. Alex just took ten steps and looked at Zoey with a smile. "okay then a fight it is" Zoey said get a kunia out.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 18, 2009)

Suruno looks at Kate's two bowls of ramen and thinks,"Well she can't beat my record."
Suruno had noticed Luna tell Kate off and couldn't help wonder what Luna had said.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 18, 2009)

hello whts going on *walks in*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 18, 2009)

kate starts eating her ramen then looked at suruno. "so are  you going to  eat?" kate said eating her ramen. Luna meowed at kate that she was finish. kate turned around and said, "hey it wasnt even a contest Luna!" Luna just smiles with a bit of a cat laughter.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 18, 2009)

hi luna hi kate whts going on *looks around*


----------



## Narurider (Jun 18, 2009)

"Oh right!" Suruno says before ordering himself 5 different types of ramen.
His ramen arrives and he starts eating it super fast.He hears someone talk and chokes.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 18, 2009)

hey u ok man sorry if i sacred u *runs to guy he dosent know*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 18, 2009)

kate looks at the man that said hi to her. "hi and who are you?" kate said looking on how he is dressed. "im guess your not from around here are you?" kate said. Luna growled at the man showing her sharp teeths.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 18, 2009)

Suruno coughs up ramen and stops choking."I'm ok." he wheezes."Who are you?Where did you come from?How do you know her name?"


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 18, 2009)

um u dont need to know where i came ok oh my bad my name is spike heres my info

name:spike/HIM when given blood

age:14

rankutsider

clan:killed

village:killed

family:killed

spikes jutsu style:lighting,fire,ice

HIMS jutsu style:black magic,healing,berzerk maddness,blood spit effect

Background:forced to live in pain and sorrow he was driven by anger to kill his family and causing the death of his village and clan,he was known as an outsider with a curse to never find love,when given blood he will go crazy for blood and the only way to stop HIM will be by a kiss from the girl he will love for ever


----------



## Narurider (Jun 18, 2009)

"YOUR GIRLFRIEND!" Suruno shouts now standing up with an angry look on his face and his hand ready to get a kunai.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 18, 2009)

wo hold on there u realy dont want to fight me do u *eyes going red*(hey man im talking in real life nt no the NF ok)


----------



## Narurider (Jun 18, 2009)

"Wait what the hell happened to your eyes?" suruno asks."They're.....red.....thats......creepy."
Suruno faints.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 18, 2009)

kate looks at suruno faints. "hey are you alright?" kate said shaking him. Luna was still groweling at spike.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 18, 2009)

aw i knew it u dont want to fight me do u *glares at girl looking at me* wht do u want


----------



## EPIC (Jun 18, 2009)

Hikaru smiled back at Kate when she waved back at him, but gained a look of disgust when Suruno came in to flirt with Kate. He ordered some ramen when Kate came to eat with him, then began eating to her. Everything was peaceful for a minute until Suruno came and ate too, "Oh boy," Hikaru thought in his mind. Then, a strange man came into the scene. Seemingly, he wasn't the type to approach, so Hikaru just observed. So far, Suruno had fainted and Luna had the same thoughts as Hikaru, "Yo, Red Eyes," Hikaru said to the stranger, "its a bad idea to cause hostility in this village."


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 18, 2009)

*looks at the guy* wel sorry i'll be leaving now *smiles then walks away*


----------



## EPIC (Jun 18, 2009)

Hikaru looked at the man from the corner of his eye as he left, thoughts of doubt running through his mind, "Something's not right with that guy," he thought, "Better be careful about him." He turned his attention to the ever- so foolish Suruno, who had fainted from just looking at the stranger. He took out a scroll and placed his hand on it, a small, spiked mace appeared in a puff of smoke, "This might wake him up," he said as he hovered it over Suruno's head.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 18, 2009)

kate looks at hikaru putting something over suruno's head. "you think it will work?" kate said looking at hikaru. Luna stops growling and meowed at kate that she was hungry again. "fine but now its a contest got it" kate said smiling. Luna meowed with agreement.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 18, 2009)

Suruno laughed with an evil glare in his eye, "Well, this could go two ways: (1) it could wake him up, or (2) it could put him into a more deeper sleep."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 18, 2009)

"oh okay. hey twenty bowl of ramen please" kate said smiling. "okay ma'am" shopkeeper said. kate give luna ten bowls and the others are hers. "okay Luna ready" kate said getting her chosticks. Luna meowed ready to take a bite first. "GO!!" kate said and starts eating her bowl.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (Jun 18, 2009)

Few hours later Zoey and Alex were already tired. "wel that was....a great training.....right Alex." Zoey said trying to catch her breath. Alex meowed too. "lets just rest for a bit" Zoey said laying on her back while watching the clouds pass by. Alex sit under the tree meowed with an agreement.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

Suruno wakes up and looks around."Hey where did the creep go?" He notices Kate eating."What the hell are you doing eating that much?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"me and.....luna are on.....a contest" kate said trying to talk between bites. Luna meowed the same thing. kate was already on her seventh bowl and Luna is on her six bowl.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

"Well can I face the winner?I'm a really fast eater I'll have you know."
Suruno stretchs and yawns.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

sure but....im going to.....beat Luna" kate said. kate was on her last bowl and Luna was on her nineth bowl. "im finished!!" kate said smiling. Luna meowed at kate because she thinks she cheated. "no i didnt i beat you fair and square" kate said sound serious.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

"Well I'm facing you then will lets get this started!" Suruno anounced sitting beside Kate with a smile on his face.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"okay then we'll have twenty bowls how does that sounds" kate said looking at suruno.
Luna just sit beside kate and watches.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

"Whoooo twenty bowls lets do it!" Suruno shouts before leaning towards Kate and says,"I'm going to win!"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"you wish" kate said grining. "okay her you go" the shop keeper said. "are you ready?" kate said getting ready to take a bit first.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

"I'm ready when ever you are." Suruno says confidently getting closer to the ramen and his tummy rumbling.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"and GO!!" kate yelled and starts eating. Luna meowed trying to cheer kate on.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

Suruno shoves food into his mouth finishing his first bowl in seconds and moves onto his second one which he finishes a little slower than the first.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

kate was on her second one and eats it the whole thing. She was on her third one and starts eating it. kate began to eat it slower then her second one. Luna looks at kate as if she was going to be sick.


----------



## White Knight (Jun 19, 2009)

Hunter:-walking around aimlessly"man i hate going to a foren land with no map or any idea where im going"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

Suruno had now started his fourth and was eating it faster than he had ever done before but as he started his fifth he felt something coming up his throat so he turned around and puked.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"ha! you puked" kate said and contunied eating her fourth one. Luna meowed at kate to stop eating or she will puke as well. "no Luna i have to beat him" kate said stil eating.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

hey im back i dont like it when people call me a creep *looks at Suruno*


----------



## White Knight (Jun 19, 2009)

-hides behind a tree cause he thought he heard something-"what could be going on"Hunter thought to him self -sticks head out from behind the tree and watches as the boy and girl continue to eat fastly-"what are they doing that is so repulsive the things you find out when you go to a new land" Hunter takes off his headband and puts it away then steps forward and introduces himself"hello my name is Hunter hows it going"


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

Suruno suddenly felt light headed and fainted.When he opened his eyes he was staring at a giant cage with huge andry eyes behind it."Hey." Suruno says waving.
"SHUT UP!" the creature says claws slashing out of the cell unable to get out.
"Why am I here?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

kate stops eating and looks at hunter. "hi hunter my name is kate" kate said smiling. Lunaa meowed at kate about suruno. kate turned around and saw that suruno had fainted.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

"You're here because you're falling for that girl don't you know love makes you weak?Its angry and hate that fuels you with strength!"
"Thats not true!Love is what makes me strong I don't care what you think!"
"Why you little insect!" the creature says its claws swing and smashing with so much force it nearly breaks the cell so it hit the cell again....


----------



## White Knight (Jun 19, 2009)

"nice to meet you Kate tell me whats the point in eating so fast you know its not good for you you could have some serious heart problems from doing that i mean look at what happend to your friend he fainted and vomited you realy should watch what you do"-looks at the boy on the ground and smiles then walks over and picks him up and sets him under a tree-"don't want him rolling over in that now do we"-points to the vomit-


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

kate told the shop keeper to give her a hot water and he did then kate poured the hot water over surunos face. luna meowed at kate that suruno would get mad if she does that. "i dont care" kate said smiling. "wel i just like to eat it was a contest" kate said starting to feel a bit sick.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

The cell smashed open but somehow quickly closed and locked itself."DAMN SEAL!I'LL GET OUT SOMEDAY!"
Suruno wakes up."Huh?What the hell was that about?"


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

HELLO im i invisable here *shoots shotgun to get every body to notice the mysterious man*


----------



## White Knight (Jun 19, 2009)

-looks at the man with the gun-"you know we noticed you but this boy here needed our attention at the moment" Hunter points a Suruno "there is no reason to do that"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"to wake you up silly" kate said sounding sick. Luna growled at the mysterious man.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

"Hey kate are you ok?" Suruno asks concerned before looking at the mystery man,"Hey what are you doing with the gun?"


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

its none of your bisness,*looks at hunter*well that little boy right there called me a creep and i dont like it when people call me a creep *eyes go pitch black as he stares at luna* i realy dont like cats *black magic dagger in hand* so how many lifes dose the little kitty have *stares at kate then eyes go red*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"im...im okay" kate said then runs to the woods and puked. Luna meowed with an angry cat tone. "shut up Luna" kate said before puking again.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

"Kate!" Suruno shouts running beside her."Whats wrong?Are you going to be ok?I don't think you should eat again for a while."


----------



## White Knight (Jun 19, 2009)

-looks at the stranger who he has not met yet then jumps between Luna and him-"i think you should simmer down man don't start nothing its not worth it and i dislike cats to they are so gross" after that last statement Hunter laughs


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"you think" kate said making a mad look. kate whiped her mouth then walks to the closes tree and sit down for a while. Luna was started growling at the man.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

well i try *looks at hunter and luna puts dagger away still holding shotgun* whts is this place


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

Suruno feels like he should tell Kate something important but gets nervous and doesn't.He notices that Luna is growling at the man.


----------



## White Knight (Jun 19, 2009)

Hunter looks at the man"well i don't know im not from around here so this area is new to me"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

kate looks at Luna still growling at the man. "Luna stop know" kate said looking at luna. Luna stops growling and sit beside kate.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

Suruno looks at kate before looking away and decides he should go now so starts walking away.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

well ok hunter *walks to the girl sitting bye the tree* so wht is this place *reloading shotgun*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"this place is the leaf village and im on a mission for looking for my sister kimiko" kate said petting luna.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

Suruno goes onto a roof and lays down thinking."Do I like her or not?Damnit I don't know."


----------



## White Knight (Jun 19, 2009)

the leaf so i am at the right place Hunter thinks to himself she said the name Kimiko that sounds familur


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

Luna meowed at kate about leaving and start looking for kimiko. "yeah but i dont know where could she be?" kate said feeling sad. Luna began to sniff the air and starts running into the woods. "hey wait up!" kate yeled geting up and starts running after her.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

well well do u need help,wo hold up wait 4 me *runs after the hot girl and cat*


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

Suruno notices Kate running after luna from the roof and thought this was weird so starting going after them.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

Luna stops and looks at the man standing. "Luna what is it?" kate said and looked at Luna then at the man. "its you, wheres my sister" kate said yelling. "if you want to find her then let orochimaru tell you first" he said then vanished in a poof of somke. kate fall to her knees and starts to cry.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

Suruno sees the whole thing and wonders who the man was."What was he doing that made her cry?" he asks himself hiding in a tree.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

god damit u r after orochimaru to that basturd haz my little bro hiro with him and im looking 4 orochimaru so i can send that fu**er to hell so he can face my father *goes on knees and hugs the girl*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"why do they want my sister for?" kate said whispering to herself. Luna meowed at kate to cheer up. "Luna we need to find her before its to late" kate said looking at luna with tears streaming down her cheeks.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

*y dose he want my brother 4 god damit he yells in is head* *gets so mad he sets the woods on fire* inferno blast!!!! *fire comes out of hands* dam you orochimaru u will pay with your life


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

Suruno doesn't hear all of what Kate had said but had heard,"They....sister....find....late"
"What does this mean?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

kate saw the man burning the woods. "hey come down" kate said looking at the man. Luna bites the mans leg.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

awww get off me you dam cat *sprouts wing and flys up trying to kick the cat off* *starts crying 4 his little bro*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

Luna lets go of him and lands on her feet with out gettting hurt.


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

"Thats an impressive move there." Suruno whispers to himself,"But why did it bite him in the first place?Well who cares?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

kate just ignores the man and starts walking back to town with Luna walking beside her.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

damit now im bleeding *goes back down and burns out the fire with strong winds* dam cat *gets blood and tasted it* hmm this wound haz no teeth mark of a cat but of a snake *gasp* looks at the trees and see orochimaru you basturd give me my little bro now *faints* wht did u do to me

#orochimaru# oh just haveing fun with u little bro haha and as 4 girl ur sister is all right.....4 now hahah


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

Suruno finds himself folllowing Kate and wonders if this would be called stalking or watching or if they both mean the same thing.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

kate was still walking and made it back to town. "hi kate any luck finding your sister" she said witha sad voice. "no not yet but im going to ask lady hokage if she lets me go on a mission" kate said smiling. "oh okay then good luck" she said smiling. "thanks" kate said. she continued walking.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

crap wht is wrong with me dam u brother wht di u do to my body *throws up blood* aww somebody help me please!!!!!


----------



## Narurider (Jun 19, 2009)

Suruno hears a shout for help so stops following Kate and goes to investigate.He finds the man and jumps beside him."Are you ok man?"


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

no idk if im ok *throw up more blood* *eyes go red* now youv done it *grabs boy and bites neck*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

kate made it to the hokages office and knocked on the door. "yes come in" tsunade said sitting on her chair fieling somepaper. "lady hokage can i go on a mission to find my sister" kate said sounding nervous. "and why sshould i let you?" tsunade said looking at kate. "because she is my only sister" kate said almost about to cry. "okay but if you returned back to the leaf without your sister then your not allowed to look for her again." tsunade said. "yes ma'am" kate said and left the room.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

stops and runs after the girl wher did u go *looking around*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

kate looks at the man. "i just went to the hokages office to get a mission why?" kate said confused. Luna still didnt trust the man that was talking to kate.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

oh nonthing i just wanted  to give u this its fm my older brother u might know him *hands her a  picture of orochimaru and kimiko is tied to a chair* ha ha ha have fun *faints* wht just happend


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"wait orochimaru is...is your older brother?" kate said looking at him.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

sadly yes but i lost contact with him a long time ago until he took our little brother hiro and now im looking 4 him so i can kill him but wait whos that girl in that chair she looks just u *looks at kate*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"shes....shes my sister" kate said still looking at the picture.


----------



## Rue Ruyzaki (Jun 19, 2009)

((this might be a little late, But do you mind if I join? I got a OC =) ))


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

that basturd took your sister damit now when i find him ill kill him even more just 4 u *looks at kate*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

OOC: sure you can join 

kate blushes and said, "thanks."


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

your welcom *looks away and starts to cry*


----------



## Rue Ruyzaki (Jun 19, 2009)

((thanks, Need to give Char profile?  ))


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

OOC: yeah the charcter file is on the front page

luna meowed that we had a mission. "okay luna lets go" kate said pass by him. kate and luna starts heading towards the front gate.


----------



## Rue Ruyzaki (Jun 19, 2009)

((Ah btw, Can I use my made up Clan, Village and jutsu? because there is countless jutses that isn't in naruto :S ))


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

wait if u go i think i can help and by the way hes my brother i have to kill him 4 wht he did


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

OOC: okay

kate looked at him. "wel okay you can come" kate said smiling.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

thankyou my dear so how long haz it been


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"what?" kate said confused. kate and luna where already out of the gates of the leaf village.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

your sister how long haz it been since u seen your her


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"oh wel i can really remember much" kate said looking at the ground.


----------



## Rue Ruyzaki (Jun 19, 2009)

((yay  !))

name: Takeshi ( Male)

age: 17

rank: Genin

clan: Yunaiku

village: The Hidden Village of Snow

family: None left, Accept a Uncle(He don't know hes alive)

jutsu style: kaunta-atakku 

background: Takeshi was once a part of the Yunaiku clan, In the Country of Ice far North. Hes clan has the fyu-cha-mokushi bloodlimit (Combat Futuresight) But after hes Grandfather Obha which was blesses with a great Future sight that allowed him to see the distant future, He saw he clan as slaves for evil ninja, In all hes despair hes grandfather killed all remaining of the Yunaiku clan, Takeshi's uncle Uyan tried to save him and hes sibling but failed in the try and Takeshi was the only one who escaped the slaughter. In all despair and sadness the little Takeshi fled from the Country of Ice and lived in refugee in the County of Wind until he was 17 years. Now he seeks a brighter future within the Country of Fire and the Hidden Village of Konoha

Takeshi entered the big and proud gates of konoha and said to himself:
''Hmm... So this is the all fameous village?''


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

well hiro waz taken at birth all that waz left orochimaru's red belt and till this day i have nt found my little brother *starts to cry*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

OOC: Rue Ruyzaki its accepted

"its okay you'll get your reveng soon enough" kate said hugging him. Luna growled at him. "Luna stop it" kate said. Luna stops growling.


----------



## Rue Ruyzaki (Jun 19, 2009)

((Yay again ))

''Hmm... Seems like an Old nothing-happening village to me... What's so great about it?''

Takeshi whined as he walked down the streets.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

*still crying* dam cat u started this and now look at my leg u gave ochi the chance to infect me with poisin *faints, and hits head on a rock*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"hey are you okay" kate said going on her knees.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

no this poisin i think its killing me frm the inside,out *passes out*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

kate sucks the poison out and healed his cut.


----------



## Rue Ruyzaki (Jun 19, 2009)

''Hm? A ramen shop?... Hmm... SHould I get some... um... Pff Kay then...''

Takeshi walked toward the Ramen shop to get something to eat before he finds a place he could stay.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

awww!!!!*wakes up in pain* dam that hurts *looks at kate* y did u do that u dont care about me......do u


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"but your my friend that counts" kate said smiling.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

ok then thanks *gets up and walks ahead*


----------



## Rue Ruyzaki (Jun 19, 2009)

**fyu-cha-kamiga** 

Takeshi's eyes begun to glow as hes vision fled trough a high speed overlooking the village, He could see three pepole one with a purple aura and two with a blue one.

''A Fyu-cha... I haven't have one of those since... since I left... that place.''


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

kate gets up and starts following him. "so where could we look first to find orochimaru?" kate said looking at him.


----------



## Rue Ruyzaki (Jun 19, 2009)

''UM I GOTTA GO!!'' Takeshi threw the money at the shop-keeper and ran back the way he had come.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

well im nt sure to go iv lost my memory long ago all i rember is my family and my name


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"oh okay then the one place to find orochimaru is at the far place of the woods" kate said smiling. Luna meowed with an agreement.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

well then thats where we'll go


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

kate nods and starts walking to the far side of the woods.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

so who cat is that *looks at luna*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"oh its my cat im the only one who understands her" kate said smiling. Luna meowed with a smile.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

dam cat,i have a pet to u want to meet him *looks at kate*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"uumm...sure why not" kate said looking at spike.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

well ok let me go get him every body this is dante my pet dog

#dante# hello master how r u *looks at luna* dam cat


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"oh hi dante" kate said sound nervous. Luna growled at dante.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

#dante# y hello y r u nervous *barks at luna*

#spike# dante hold your toung


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"im...im not nervous" kate said trying not to sound nervous. Luna meowed at kate about something and kate nods. kate bite her thump and slamed her hand on the ground and Luna became human and wearing clothes that haves flower petals around it. "hi spike nice to fanilly talk to you" Luna said talking a bow.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

wow thats freaky but i can do that to *cuts wrist and wispers "now cometo us dante"*
(look like the guy in my avy pic)
#dante# hi kate,dam cat *barks at luna*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"hi dante" kate said smiling. Luna just looks at him. "hello little puppy" Luna said making an angry tone.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

im nt a little puppy TUNA!!!!


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"shut up!!" Luna yelled. kate just ignores luna yelling at dante.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 19, 2009)

Hikaru was walking around until he saw the most amazing thing in his life. Kate slammed her fist to the ground and Luna became human! Hikaru's eyes widened in amazement, "What the- ?" he thought, "That was Luna, right? But, she's a babe!" He, then, saw a person, who looked like the stranger back at the ramen shop, summon a dog, "Is that...?" he thought, then he walked over to the group to see what's going on, "Luna," he called, "Is that really you?"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

Luna lookd at hikaru then smiled. "hi hikaru" Luna said giggling.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 19, 2009)

Hikaru blushed, but shook his head to gain his composure, "Its nice to see your true form, but what is that guy doing here?" he asked, pointing at the stranger from before.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"oh he is coming to kill his brother" Luna said smiling. "yeah and i still need to look for my sister" kate said laying her back on the tree trunk.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

whos looking 4 me *gets shotgun out*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"come down" kate said looking at spike. Luna just looks at him so serious.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

fine but no body better be hind me or ill fire this thing right in there head *smile* dam cat


----------



## EPIC (Jun 19, 2009)

"His brother?" Hikaru thought in curiosity, "Now, where have I heard this story before?" He pondered it a little until something hit him, "Wait, what are you doing with a shotgun!? Aren't you a ninja!?" he asked loudly.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

hell no i kill by any means unnessary,and yes my brother...i...must...kill...him...4 wht...he did to me and her *points at kate* tell him who my brother is i will not speek his name


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"his brothers name is orochimaru" kate said with anger in her voice.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

yes that name will curse my family *starting to turn into fire about to burn a tree*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"you should really control you anger" kate said looking at spike.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

but i cant god damit y im i cursed dam it *burns my self to get rid of the pain* AAAAA!!! that hurts *starts to bleed*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

kate looks at spike. "come on lets continue walking" kate said already walking and Luna following her.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

ok hold on im senceing some thing *looks up in the trees*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

"what is it?" kate said looking at him.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 19, 2009)

up there is that a vest in that tree


----------



## EPIC (Jun 19, 2009)

"Orochimaru, huh?" Hikaru thought to himself, pondering on the situation as he walked with the others, "Well, I can see why he's angry, your own brother cursing by making you turn into fire everytime you're angry, I would get pissed at that, too, but..." He caught up to the stranger and tapped him on his shoulder, "Listen, a shotgun isn't going to kill him, you have to be a ninja in order to even think about getting close to him. Now, I can help you beat Orochimaru, if you're willing to listen to me. If you don't believe that I can, then here's a little show for you..." Hikaru turned to whoever was in the tree, then took out a scroll. He placed his hand on the scroll and a giant paint brush dipped in ink appeared in a puff of smoke. Then, he started painting in the air, ink following his trail, forming a small swirl, "Flying Wind Jutsu!" he yelled, then a fierce galestorm blew in front of him, making whoever was in the tree fly into the air.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 19, 2009)

kate and Luna were amazed. "thats a cool jutsu did you learned it yourself?" Luna said smiling.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

wht the hell did u do that that waz my little brother vest getting even madder *about to burn ratioanglic*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 20, 2009)

"hey try to calm down or i'll slap you" kate said being in a bad mood.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 20, 2009)

but thats waz hiros vest and now its gone *mad,about to burn u*


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (Jun 21, 2009)

Zoeys stoomach growled. "im  hungry hoow about you Alex" Zoey said getting up. Alex meowed and started walking back to town. "hey wait up Alex" Zoey said following her cat.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 22, 2009)

"uumm....whats your name stranger" kate said looking at spike.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 22, 2009)

my name...is.....spike y do u ask *geting gun*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 22, 2009)

"oh because i dont want you to kill hikaru" kate said smiling.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 22, 2009)

whos hikaru i know one by that name


----------



## EPIC (Jun 22, 2009)

"My name is Hikaru." Hikaru said introducing himself. "That jutsu I just used is the God Art- Ink Style: Flying Wind Technique, personally taught by my mother." He slung the brush across his shoulders, "Kate, you don't have to worry, Spike can't kill me, he'll be dead before he even thinks of his next move."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 22, 2009)

"oh okay" kate said looking at hikaru with a smile. "wow did you learn anything else from your mother?" Luna said sounding girlie.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 22, 2009)

well well looks whos trying to act so strong but dont piss me off right now u just blew away my little brother vest away but ill 4 give u 4 that ok u r so lucky that kate thought me how to control my anger


----------



## EPIC (Jun 22, 2009)

Hikaru smiled back, this was the first time anyone was so interested in him, "I learned alot of stuff from my parents, my mother taught the God Arts and my father taught me how to be a weapon master." He said proudly.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 22, 2009)

hmmm wepons master hu vary impresive kid so tell wht kind of wepons


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 22, 2009)

"wel i dont learn much but me and kate always train till we cant fight no more right kate" Luna said smiling. "yeah i got to agree with you Luna" kate said giggling.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 22, 2009)

"I bet you guys do," Hikaru said to Kate and Luna, "you know each other's moves too well." Then he turned to Spike, "All kinds, except guns, why do you ask?"


----------



## White Knight (Jun 22, 2009)

wondering around Hunter is trying to inspect the lay out of the land he is in "nothing to special here" he thinks to him self as he is exiting the forest comming to a huge gate "this must be the entrance" walks around the gate tring to find a weak spot


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 22, 2009)

well how about i help u and u help im great with guns


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 22, 2009)

"wel not really sometimes we train by ourself that way we can fight evenly to see who wins" Luna said giggling. "yeah its true im mean  each time we fight she sometimes beat me three times in a row and i only beat her only one time"  kate said laughing.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 22, 2009)

ha ha thats funny *reloading shotgun*


----------



## EPIC (Jun 22, 2009)

"Is that so?" Hikaru said towards Kate, "Well, Luna is a cat, so..." Hikaru quickly turned his head to Spike, "Well, Spike, I don't see how you could help me in any way. Really, I feel like you would be too weak to rely on. You probably won't be able to beat a low- level ninja."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 22, 2009)

Luna smiles and kate gets mad and just ignores it. "so hoow long will it take to find orochimarus hide out?" Luna said looking at kate. "wel i dont know but i hope we can find it soon because the sun is setting. and we need a place to camp." kate said looking at the setting sun.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 22, 2009)

ha like your self *cleaing shotgun*


----------



## EPIC (Jun 22, 2009)

Hikaru laughed hysterically at Spike's remark, "That was funny... whew! That was hilarious, but seriously, you have no ninja skills, and the only weapon you got is a cheap shotgun! Orochimaru can freaking summon the dead! If you fought him, at your current level, you would die within a second."


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 22, 2009)

never speek his name around me and i have fought with him be4 hell i even lived with him,man if i want i can be just like him and kill u like that i know every move that he has cuz when we where younger he thought me every thing so dont say that i hav no ninja skills cuz i am orochimarus younger brother his equal and this little thing is just one of many wepons i can summon and that little the bringing back the dead I thought him that just so he can do more expermints on dead ninjas hm maybe soon enough u will be one of them ha ha ha (well g2g moms calling me)


----------



## EPIC (Jun 22, 2009)

Hikaru smiled, "Well, prove it to me! Show much of a ninja you are!" Hikaru started twirling his giant paintbrush around him, making spirals and dots. After he slung the brush over his shoulder, the dots and swirls of ink turned into a tornado of blossoms, "Come on!" Hikaru called.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

well then a fight wont this be fun *gets Orochimaru's Kusanagi Sword* this will be eazy summing justu *dose hand sign 4 serpent* now wht r u going to do my sword is able to go through any form of charakra and my snake this it only its first form now lets go *apperes bhind hikaru and stabs in the gut with the sword while the snake moves to strike*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

kate and luna just sat on top of the tree watching the fight. "Go Hikaru!" Luna cheered with a smile. kate just fell asleep on top of the tree.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

shut up u god gam cat you r getting on my nearvs (looking at luna)


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

"like i care you stinkin dog!" luna said with so much anger in her voice.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

ok that it come here u dumb cat *runs at luna sword in hand*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

"oh man" Luna said then jumped of the tree and started running away. kate was still sleeping on top of the tree.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

*still running after luna shoots shotgun but missed luna* damit u r lucky i missed that shot


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

Luna just smiled and said, "because im good at dodging your weak attackes." Then another tigher appeared in front of spike growling.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

awww a tiger im so nt scared this should set u staright summing justu (bites wrist 4 blood) come on out my friends (does a couple of hand signs) demon of the dead rise and feast on any thing you like *an army of blood thrirsy demons rise and* (5 of them run at luna)*10 run at Hikaru* (and i eat 5 of them 4 power)


----------



## EPIC (Jun 23, 2009)

Seemingly, Hikaru was stabbed in the gut, then fell to the floor dead, but he used a substitution jutsu. He appeared out of a tree, close to where he "died" and sighed. Then, the snake that Spike had summoned appeared in front of him, "Oh, I forgot about you." Hikaru sighed, then he pulled out a scroll and a sword came out, "Alright, come on, big boy."


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

#snake# ok then bring it (trys to bite hikaru)


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

Luna just keeps on running. The tiger starts attcking the demons.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

you nt getting away that eazy (sprouts wings and flys after luna come here kitty)


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

Luna runs super fast til she disappeared. The tiger deafeted  all the demons.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

where did u go stupid cat (looking around 4 luna)


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

Luna appeared beside the other tigher. "hey over here" Luna yelled.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

bad idea i found you (looked up and hit head on a tree owww crashes into the ground every thing dissaperd even the snake and zomibes)


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

The tiger change back to kate and walks up towards spike. "you should really contorl your anger" kate said having her arms crossed.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

wht u say who r u


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

"my name is kate dont you remember" kate said looking at spike.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

nope who r u how do u know my name lady aaaa how cute a kitty can i pet it


----------



## EPIC (Jun 23, 2009)

Hikaru dodged the bite, then was ready to slash the snake into bits, but it disappeared into a puff of smoke, "Well, that's disappointing..." He said. He walked towards Spike who had seemingly hit his head on a tree, so Hikaru took it upon himself to kick his face until he woke up, "Wow, just one hit in the head and all your summons disappear! Man, you suck!"


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

"maybe he spike look over there" kate said pointing at the woods. "what are you doing kate" Luna said looking at kate. "just something" kate said whispering to her ear.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

wht whts over ther lady is it a nother kitty


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

kate got a big tree branch in her hand and hit him right on the head and Luna just laughed.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

owwwwww knocksout wakes up 1hour later wht happend i have a majo head acec


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

"you hit your head thats all" kate said smiling. Luna was still laughing trying to stop laughing.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

oh well ok then i trust u now help me up and let go we r loseing time (g2g clean up my house)


----------



## EPIC (Jun 23, 2009)

Hikaru was almost dying trying to hold back his laughter when Kate hit Spike on the head. After an hour of sleeping, Spike finally woke up. Hikaru followed behind, he had to see what would happen to Spike.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

hi hikaru how r u my head is realy hurting (g2g)


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 23, 2009)

kate looks at Hikaru and said, "are you okay Hikaru?"


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 23, 2009)

y r u worried about him im the one with a killer head acec


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 24, 2009)

"true but your not bleeding" Luna said looking at spike.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 24, 2009)

thank you kitty cat (pets luna)


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 24, 2009)

Luna smiled and starts to purr. "oh please get a room" kate said looking at both of them.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 24, 2009)

(looks at kate)hey i dont like the cat i like you,oh crap that slip out *turns away*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 24, 2009)

"what did you say?" kate said looking at spike. Luna just jumps on top of the tree to hide.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 24, 2009)

um nonthing is said i like your shoes....damit that wqaz stupid i said i like u


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 24, 2009)

"you did but im not here to love anyone im just here to find my sister" kate said looking at spike witha mean look.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 24, 2009)

well so am i im looking 4 my yonger brother how do u think i feel nt seeing my little bro since he waz born *starts to cry*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 24, 2009)

"wel im sorry spike" kate said not showing any sadness.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 24, 2009)

god damit i blew it *runs off* nobody wants me


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 24, 2009)

"spike come back please" kate said sounding sad all of a sudden. kate runs after spike.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 24, 2009)

no leave me alone *climbs up a tree about to jump off to try and kill my self*


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 24, 2009)

"spike please dont im sorry what i said to you im.....im so stupid for what i said" kate said sounding sad.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 24, 2009)

*looks at kate* your nt stupid (falls off) oh crap (breaks both legs) AAAAAAAA!!!!!! thats hurts sooo bad wht do i do wht do i do


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 24, 2009)

kate walks towards spike. "wel i can heal that for you" kate said looking at spike.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 24, 2009)

please im realy in pain (starts to cry)


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 24, 2009)

kate nods and starts healing spikes legs. While Luna went to help heal Hikarus injures.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 24, 2009)

awww awwww that hurts y dos it hurt i feel no pain but now i do y is this happing to me


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 24, 2009)

"wel i dont know" kate said still healing his legs.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 24, 2009)

wht can it be 

#oroichimaru# its is your punishment little bro

(spike) 4 wht brother kate look over ther its him

#oroichimaru# 4 trying to love again u know wht happens to us we becom weak and start to feel pain again ha ha ha and as 4 the girl your sister is still with me 4 now ha ha


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 24, 2009)

kate looks at orochimaru. "give me my sister back now you demon" kate said starting to cry and gets a kunia out.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 24, 2009)

(oroichimaru)you want her then have her *throws piece of kimiko's clouse at kate* ha ha ha im gone c u next time


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 24, 2009)

kate grabed the clothes from kimiko she only got her shirt that looks like a half kimono. kate fell on her knees and cried.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 25, 2009)

Hikaru ran into the scene as fast as he could, he can't believe how late he was! He just prayed that it wasn't too late. He halted not too far from Kate, where he stood hyperventilating trying to regain his breath, then looked at her. She was crying, and, just from looking at the shirt she was holding, he knew the reason why, "Damn!" He yelled in anger. "I'm too late! Kate, I'm sorry, if I was here... if I was here I could've saved her! I'm so sorry...."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 25, 2009)

"its-its okay Hikaru no need to apologies" kate said looking at hikaru with tears streaming down her cheek. Luna change back to a cat and meowed at kate.


----------



## EPIC (Jun 26, 2009)

"No, its not. I've been looking for her, too..." Hikaru begins to cry, "I've been looking for her for a long time, I loved her... and now, she's...." Soon, thoughts of Kimiko under Orochimaru's "care" began to run through Hikaru's mind. His sadness began to turn into anger as red markings began to spread throughout his body, "Orochimaru..." He growled.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 26, 2009)

kate looked at his markings and was shocked. "where did you get those markings Hikaru" kate said still looking at his markings.


----------



## XxXHeaRTLeSSxXx (Jun 26, 2009)

After Zoey finish eating Alex smelled something in the air and started running to the big gates. "hey Alex where are you going!?!?" Zoey yelled she payed the shop keeper and runs off after Alex. She made it just in time to see Alex growling in front of the big gates. "whats wrong Alex" Zoey said looking at the forest but no one was there. Alex growled again to tell Zoey that orochimaru came to have some fun.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 26, 2009)

god damit brother give me back hiro,*looks at hikaru* wo man whts wrong its nt your falt im the one who could have stoped him but i waz hurt so calm down a bit it my fault


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 28, 2009)

name: Kazuya Matsumoto (nickname is Kaz)

age:13

rank:Assassin

clan: Matsumoto

villagene

family, who died in birth and an unknown father

jutsu style jutsu except for raikiri. all other moves are made using weapons or speed.

background:when he was born his mother died from unknown reasons. Growing up many blamed his mothers death on him, so at the age of 10 he ran away from home to live alone. While traveling through the forest, me met a young man by the name Kit. The two didnt like each other at first, but through time they became closer and closer friends. when Kaz was 12 he and kit were hunting in the forrest when a young girl ran past with dogs and men on horses chasing her. Kit, bieng more adventurous, stopped hunting an ran after them trying to save the girl. Kaz, who was surprised ran after kit to help him. But when he got there, all hell had broken loose. The men on the horses were the Kings Guard, then men that directly guard the king. Kit, who was bloodied from the KG's gunshots was barely standing in front of the girl. Kaz seeing this told the girl to stay still but she ran off in the opposite direction and one of the KG's fired a shot at her. Kit jumped in front of the bullet taking the shot. the Kg, seeing that they had won but still lost the girl began walking away. Kaz, with his eyes open in fear, ran to check on Kit. Kit was dying and they both knew it. Kit, putting his finger in the fatal bullet whole, pulled out the bullet and hands it to Kaz then whispers one last word, "Elaysia", and then passes away. Kaz stricken by grief, howls in pain, but not the physical kind, the kind of pain that only love can heal. Kaz then gets up and stumbles through the forest, the Kits final words ringing in his ear. "Elaysia," said Kaz. Kaz continued on until a strange looking man in a robe with red clouds on it stopped him on the path. "Do...you wish to become....stronger?" the man asked. "Yes...more than anything!" "it will be painful," said the man. "I WILL take revenge!!!!" exclaimed Kaz "Hmph.....then follow me....." said the man and they both walk off into the forest. (this all already happened)


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 28, 2009)

OCC: thats cool background your accepeted


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 29, 2009)

Kaz: hello all.......


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

well well who r u stranger my name is spike whts yours


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 29, 2009)

Kaz: the name......is kaz......well actually its kazuya....but my friends call me kaz......well i guess that they count as friends....but you....you may only call me kazuya....


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

ok kazuya so wht brings you here *looks at kazuya*


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 29, 2009)

Kaz: whatever i want.....*holding bullet in hand*


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

oh i c u carry wepons as well so tell me wht do u got (gets shotgun)


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 29, 2009)

Kaz: idiot....its just a bullet.......*gets in battle position* you attack first......


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

kate stops crying and looks at kazuya and spike. "are we just going to waste are time fighting?" kate said looking at them both.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

im not looking to battle im looking to kill my brother hav u seen him,im sorry lets go


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 29, 2009)

Kaz: forget not fighting......heh.....*jumps in the air pulls out two 3 barrelled guns and shoots spike in the foot with one and in the hand with the other*


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

ha ha that ticklles kid (apperes right behind kazuya and shoots him in the back of the leg with shotgun)dont start with me i hav no time 4 this nonsence


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

kate just ignores them and starts walking with luna beside her.


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 29, 2009)

Kaz: *laughs* this is fun! *jumps in air and wings on back begin to flap* Raven....Storm!!!! *pulls out guns and shoots them at Spike, then switches to another gun and keeps shooting over and over again*


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

u need to do better than that kid i hav wings as well u know (sprouts wings and gets RPG and fires it at kazya) take this


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 29, 2009)

Kaz: *puts hand up and all the bullets stop and turn towards Spike* not good enough.....kid......Bullet Rain!*snaps fingers and all the bullets shoot at spike but they are now going the speed of light so you cant see them*


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwww (falls down) u...u got..me vary nice kid nobody haz ever been able to take me down u hav my respect *passes out*


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 29, 2009)

Kaz: *flies down to spike, kicks dirt in his mouth then farts in his face* i dont nedd respect from a wimp like you.....


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 29, 2009)

Kate was already far away from spike and kazuya. Luna meowed to kate to wait for them. "no its better if we dont waste time." kate said still walking. Luna bites kate's leg, she screamed in pain. "what did you do that for?" kate said looking at luna.


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

GOTCHA u little boy *drags him to hell* lets c if u can stand the heat


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 29, 2009)

Kaz: hahahahahah to late....seen this place before.....*pulls out a giant bottle of Dasani water and pours it over hell putting the fires out* heh....how do you like me now?


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

iv never liked you since i saw u ultimate hell fire storm *flames frm above and under englouf kazuya*ha ha let your bullets b the end of u


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 29, 2009)

Kaz: *flies out of the fire heavely burned with an evil look in his eyes* good.....i never liked you either.......*pulls out a harpoon gun and shoots spike in the head* Spike Rain!!!! *1,000,000,000,000,000,000 appear in the air and they all shoot at spike* that.....was my most powerful move....


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

OOC:1,000,000,000,000,000,000 wht is comming at me???

well u here face my most powerful move FATHER appere the devil comes up

*devil* ok lets do this box of hell fire (box of fire eglofs me and protects me)


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 29, 2009)

Kaz: *looks at the devil* hmph....we have met before...

(they are harpoons)


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

OOC ok

*devil* yes wev hav i c u met my son

*spike,still in the box*


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 29, 2009)

Kaz: then you know what i can do....*wings on back become huge and black*


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

*devil*yes i do but i wont let u hurt my son if you must i have many damed souls that can kill over and over again u to get even stronger wht do u say


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 29, 2009)

Kaz: i want his life.....*pulls out glowing white sword* saints cross......*lunges at spike stabbing sword through his heart*

(the sword is enchanted by holy magic*


----------



## 'spike' (Jun 29, 2009)

*gasp* u....u...got through the box we gess wht im a halfbreed father=devil mother= angle so i act like the devil but have the heart of an angle so take ths angleic sword dance *stabs kazuya three times once in the stomace the next to kidny and the last in the heart*


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 29, 2009)

i gotta go guys...ttyl


----------



## EPIC (Jun 30, 2009)

Hikaru stood still after taking a large nap. He observed the two fighting, and thought silently to himself about how they fought, "_A half- angle/demon? What the..?_" he thought.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jun 30, 2009)

kate and Luna were not that far from seeing the battle. "Luna let go of my leg" kate yelled struggling to get free. Luna growled to kate hat she should wait for the others to help her find kimiko.


----------



## EPIC (Jul 1, 2009)

Hikaru heard Kate and Luan and ran to them, "Yo, what's up? What's going on here?" he asked.


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 1, 2009)

Kaz: *floating in air with arms crossed* hmph....looks like noone is here to have fun with.....


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 1, 2009)

kate looks at Hiakru and said, "Luna just bite my leg for no good reason!" Luna growled and change to her human form wearing a pruple kimono. "NO SHE IS LIEING BECAUSE I WANT TO WAIT FOR YOU AND SPIKE" Luna yelled with so much anger. kate just sit under the tree and looks at the bite  mark it wasnt that deep. "Great luna now its going to leave me a mark on my leg" kate said looking at luna.


----------



## EPIC (Jul 1, 2009)

Hikaru shook his head and laughed at the girls, "You girls..." he said, "Thanks for your concern, Luna, I'll come and help."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 1, 2009)

"okay" Luna said smiling. kate wrappes the wound with a bandage to stop the bleeding. "so arewe going to wait for spike or leave without him?" kate said still madat luna. "wel i dont know" Luna said still mad at kate for lieing to hikaru


----------



## EPIC (Jul 1, 2009)

"If its your sister we're looking for, then we don't need him." Hikaru said, he was sort of nervous with the tension steaming off from the two girls. "I say we search for clues, if you don't have any. We'll need some helpers with that though, and I know just the people." Hikaru took out his paint brush and drew swirls in the air, then  a small gust of wind blew. "Trust me, they'll help us with this."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 1, 2009)

"okay" they both said still sounding mad. kate got up and starts walking stright ahead. Luna change back to a cat and starts running ahead to look for clues. "hey hikaru do you want to come with me that way you wont have to be alone here?" kate said not even looking at hikaru.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 1, 2009)

hey hold up im comeing im coming (trying to get out of hell)god damit y is the crust so thick no a days (gets out) finaly im out hold on im comeing  (run to the groupe) um hi wht did i miss


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 2, 2009)

"spike do you want to come with me and hikaru looking for clues or go by yourself like luna" kate said then contiunes walking.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 2, 2009)

um i think its best if i come with u cuz if i get hurt i dont know how to heal me self with out going crazy


----------



## Antony the Bat (Jul 3, 2009)

Things was going kinda wierd until a strange ninja arrived by ninja teleport as the strange ninja said "I am Katako Uzumaki and I have been sent to help you all out in this mission whatever the rank is" then Katako waited for a reaction from Spike knowing that Katako is the son of Naruto Uzumaki and Hinata.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 3, 2009)

hm wht do u want *looking at katako*


----------



## Antony the Bat (Jul 3, 2009)

Katako smiled as Katako said "I was sent here by the sixth hokage which the sixth hokage asked me to join this mission because I was told of the rogue ninja's that we might end up facing" then Katako waited for a positive reaction from Spike.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 3, 2009)

oh well thats good how is the hokage ive havent seen him in ages


----------



## Antony the Bat (Jul 3, 2009)

Katako smiled on as Katako said "The sixth hokage is fine and funny enough the sixth hokage happens to be my own father Naruto Uzumaki as my mother Hinata is the mistress of the hokage" then Katako waited for a positive reaction from spike knowing that the rogue ninja's work for Orochimaru.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 3, 2009)

*gasp* how do you know my brother orochimaru hav u seen him


----------



## Antony the Bat (Jul 3, 2009)

Katako looked really serious as Katako said "I know of the rogue ninja Orochimaru because Orchimaru is trying to steal the body of my dad the sixth Hokage Naruto Uzumaki's friend Sasuke Uchiha" then Katako waited for a reaction from Spike knowing that if Orochimaru appears Spike will have to confront him in battle.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 3, 2009)

oh realy wow brother is trying again isent he well sadly all i rember is killing our mother and father and then he betryed me by actualy stabing me in the back and in jecting me with diffrent liquids


----------



## Antony the Bat (Jul 3, 2009)

Katako continued to look serious as Katako said "It looks like if our mission is involving a fight with Orochimaru where we have to kill him to save Sasuke Uchiha I believe only you can stop Orochimaru but I see something not good on you that is caused by Orochimaru" so Katako used his byakugun to catch where there is curse mark on Spike while Katako waits for a reaction from spike.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 3, 2009)

get your hands off me fool (eyes go red) how did u c that know body knows where that it and  nobody must u got that clear


----------



## Antony the Bat (Jul 3, 2009)

Katako looked really brave as Katako said "I am no fool because it seems that Orochimaru curse marked you meaning he is planning to steal your body as his own new vesel and I will not allow it since I know the perfect jutsu to save us all" then Katako waited for a positive reaction as Katako performs a hand sign which is only known to the Hyuuga clan.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 3, 2009)

NO ITS MINE AND U CANT HAVE IT OR TAKE I NEED IT SO BROTHER WOULD KNOW WHER I AM ALL THE TIME AND WHE NEEDED I WILL STRIKE


----------



## Antony the Bat (Jul 3, 2009)

Katako continued to be brave as Katako said "Spike what are you going to do if we had to fight Orochimaru in a fight where we have to kill Orochimaru to save Sasuke Uchiha from having his body stolen" then Katako used his seal mark sealing jutsu to protect Spike from the curse marks dark powers.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 3, 2009)

no wht did u do y am i nt transforming and yes we r look 4 sasuke but as well as my little brother hiro and kates sister kimiko


----------



## Antony the Bat (Jul 3, 2009)

Katako felt calm as Katako said "The reason why your not transforming because the curse mark on you spike is strating to disappear thanks to your form of Kekki Genki and I have got a Kekki Genki of my own but will you be able to handle a fight with Orochimaru where you have to kill him" then Katako waits for Spikes reaction knowing Orochimaru wants to fight Spike to the death.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 3, 2009)

NO PUT IT BACK I NEED THAT  WHEN IN MY DEMOM FORM I AM STRONGER THAN EVER SO PUT IT BACK


----------



## Antony the Bat (Jul 3, 2009)

Katako looked serious again as Katako said "I am unable to do that because it was your own brother Orochimaru who cursed marked you but the curse mark he gave you was temporary as the curse mark Orochimaru placed on Sasuke Uchiha is a for life until Sasuke Uchiha die" then Katako waited for a responce from Spike knowing that Spike's demon form will pick a person for Spikes demon form to be sealed.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 3, 2009)

NO Y DID U THAT well at least i have one more demon form that i injected in my self and my demon form haz its own vessle as well it is in my little brother hiro and thats y i want him just 4 my demon all i need is his blood


----------



## Antony the Bat (Jul 3, 2009)

Katako looked strange as Katako said "you may not need to do that because you can use your own blood since you have the same chakra as your brother and Watch out for Orochimaru's gedo mark jutsu because Orochimaru might want to seal your demons powers away" then Katako waits for Spikes respeonce as Katako figures out the good side of a curse mark that Spike will have instead of Orochimaru's curse cark with its dark powers.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 3, 2009)

true but with my little brother power ill be even stronger and so will HIM,wheres my curse mark


----------



## Antony the Bat (Jul 3, 2009)

Katako looked seroius as Katako performed a legendaru hand sign as Katako yelled "Leaf style curse mark of honor" then Katako tapped Spike on the forehead with his two fingers as a heroic curse mark appeared on Spike's forehead as Katako explained "This curse mark does not have dark powers but it does have a special power allows you to use your own demons chakra the same way my dad Naruto Uzumaki uses Kyuubi's chakra" then Katako waited for a responce from Spike hoping that Spike appiriates what Katako done.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 3, 2009)

wait wht no dark powers thn tell me wht can i do with this mark


----------



## EPIC (Jul 3, 2009)

Hikaru didn't know what to do. He could choose to go with Luna, but Kate might get mad. Then again, Luna is in her cat form, so he might find more with her. "Sorry, Kate," he said, "I'll go with Luna, we might find more that way." With that, he ran to catch up to Luna. "This is the first time I've seen you guys fight. " He said as he caugth up with her. "I hope you guys get over it soon."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 4, 2009)

kate smiles before hikaru left with luna. "wel i hope you can keep up" kate said looking at spike. she change to a tiger and starts running headed until she catched up to luna and hikaru. But then she vanished after that. Luna meowed at hikaru that not to worry even though hikaru couldnt understand luna in her cat form.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 4, 2009)

never underestamet me *transforms into cheata and runs to the group*


----------



## Antony the Bat (Jul 10, 2009)

Katako looked at Spike as Katako said "This curse mark is unlike the one that Orochimaru used because this one allows you to use a whole new level of chakra which is what I call elemental chakra but what is the element that you feel" then Katako waits for Spike to reply.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 10, 2009)

*stop's and heres katako*my element is lighting


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 10, 2009)

Antony the Bat said:


> Katako looked at Spike as Katako said "This curse mark is unlike the one that Orochimaru used because this one allows you to use a whole new level of chakra which is what I call elemental chakra but what is the element that you feel" then Katako waits for Spike to reply.



antony you didnt join this so stop replying here or i'll go tell the manderators to banned you again


----------



## EPIC (Jul 10, 2009)

Luna's soft meowed calmed Hikaru a little. Strangely, he kind of new what she was saying, "Thanks, Luna, I'll remember that." Hikaru stopped to think for a moment, "We should go get some info on Orochimaru first, that might give us a start." He suggested.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 10, 2009)

Luna meowed and starts running ahead to look for anyone who knows about orochimaru. While Kate was heading in a different direction.


----------



## Antony the Bat (Jul 12, 2009)

Katako nodded over to Luna as Katako said "I'll leave you two with another fellow shinobi because I have been called to go on another mission which inolves a search for the hyuuga clans revival jutsu scroll" then Katako ninja teleported back home to his mother Hinata.

(I have joined in but it is just that you don't emeber but oh well).


----------



## EPIC (Jul 15, 2009)

"Luna, wait!" Hikaru called to the cat. He hastily chased after her until he bumped into something soft and mushy. His face was kind of planted in whatever he ran into, so he had to try and pry his face out of it. When he looked up at whatever he bumped into, well... "Ah! I am so sorry!" he said as he hastily backed away and bowed towards the woman. The woman just laughed, she was beautiful with blonde, long hair and blue eyes. She was taller than Hikaru and wore a mostly black kimono. 
"Its okay," the woman said as she giggled a little, "you didn't mean to."
"Such a beautiful and kind woman, you are."
"Thank you. Mind me asking, but what are you in such a hurry for?"
"Well, my cat ran away from and I was chasing her."
"Oh, I see."
"Um... Mind me asking, but... do you know anything about Orochimaru?"
"Orochimaru... Yes, I do. Let me warn you, chasing after him is a bad idea, you'll be killed."
"Don't worry, Lady, I died more than once. Orochimaru isn't going to do anything to me that I'm afraid of. Besides, a friend's life is on the line, and we need to find her."
"Alright, I'll help you search for him, but on one condition..."
"Yea..."
"When you meet him, find your friend and run. He's extremely powerful and..."
"I know, and, like I said, I'm not afraid of him." Hikaru walked away to look for Luna. "Could you help me find my cat, please..."
The woman was astonished. For a second, she thought she saw the eyes of a god...

(I decided to add an NPC, if you don't mind.)


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 16, 2009)

hey kate r u all right the fight you had with your sister seemed kind rough dont you think you to should make up or something?


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 16, 2009)

Luna just keeps on running until she bumped into someone. She looked up and saw a man who is probably 15 or 17 years old. "oh hi kitty did you lost someone?" he said with a kind voice. Luna meowed at him if he seen orochimaru? The boy just smiles and said, "no i havent but i think he lives somewhere in the forest." He was pointing in the east direction. Luna meowed for a thanks and starts running. When she was gone from sight from the boy he grin with an evil smile.

MeanWhile

kate loooked at spike smiling. "Luna is not my sister she just my friend but she always act like my sister so yeah you can say shes my sister" kate said giggling.


----------



## Epic Ino (Jul 16, 2009)

Jade finished her B-Rank mission she was about to head back to the leaf then spotted kate and spike. "hi kate and where are you going?" Jade said with a smile.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 16, 2009)

oh really you guy do make blivable that your related,*looking at jade*wo when did you get here *get's out gun* wht do u want


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 16, 2009)

Vincent: *grabs spikes gun* no need for violence....


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 16, 2009)

wo ok ok just let go of my gun and ill put it away


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 16, 2009)

Vincent: do i really look that stupid? *takes the gun from spike and puts it in his pocket*


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 16, 2009)

hey man come on give it back ill never shoot a person just to the hell of it i just startled thats all it's a reaction 4 my to get out my gun when approched by sombody i dont know it waz the training my teacher thaught me now may i have it back please


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 16, 2009)

Vincent: your teacher was an idiot.....if you just pull out a gun at any time....then a person may react to that in a bad way....*hands spike his gun* dont ever pull that out on me....i may forget that thats how you were trained and just start shooting......*smiles evilly*


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 16, 2009)

yes sir *takes gun*so tell wht's your name mister im spike


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 16, 2009)

Vincent: i am vincent....a man troubled by his past....but looking forward to his future....


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 16, 2009)

nice to meet you so tell wht r u doing here r u on a mission or just wondering around?


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 16, 2009)

Vincent: just wandering around.....for now....


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 16, 2009)

ok im here with ppl looking for other ppl


----------



## EPIC (Jul 17, 2009)

Hikaru and the Lady he met continued to run after Luna, "Lunaaa! Slow Down, godangit!" he called to her. He pulled out a brush and started painting a swirl point at him. Suddenly, a large gust of wind blew towards and causing everything to blow along with it. Hikaru caught Luna (supposing that she flew along with everything else), "Don't run off like that!" he scolded.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 17, 2009)

Luna saw hikaru she meowed at him that she haves to keep looking for kimiko. Then she saw the lady she just backed away from her like she was scared.

ManeWhile

kate stops running and saw jade smiling at her. "hi jade im here looking for my sister do you want to join us?" kate said smiling back.


----------



## EPIC (Jul 20, 2009)

Hikaru sighed at Luna, "Listen, I know. We have to do everything within our power to find Orochimaru and get Kimiko back. But... we have to do it together, you can't just run off like that. We're walking into dangerous territory, anything can happen to us now. So, we have to stick together. Besides, I get... worried... when you run off like that..."
The woman who was with him just stood there in shock. The boy, with only a sweep of his brush, created a gust of wind unlike anything she's seen before. She walks up to the two children and looks at them with determined eyes, "My name Tsurunuki, but most people call me Tsuru. I'll help you two find Orochimaru and search for your friend."
Hikaru looked back at her and smiled.


----------



## Kakashu (Jul 25, 2009)

Kakashu leans against a building, hiding in the shadows. He sighs to himself and looks at his surroundings. He wasn't quite exactly sure of what was going on around him but he knew that it was something important that he wasn't particularly sure he wanted to get invovled in. He shrugs to himself, "Better wait it out and see what happens."


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 26, 2009)

*eyes go bright green*i can feel somebody over there *ponting in Kakashu direction*


----------



## Kakashu (Jul 26, 2009)

Kakashu glances at Spike. "Would that be me you're talking about?"


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 26, 2009)

*glare's* y yes i am state your name stranger


----------



## Kakashu (Jul 27, 2009)

Kakashu sighs lazily. "Umm...I don't think you really _need_ to know my name, and I don't really feel like telling you, so umm...yeah."


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 27, 2009)

ok names r not important here then i need to know you y r u here on a mission or just an outsider


----------



## Kakashu (Jul 28, 2009)

Kakashu walks out of the shadows and stands so he's about ten feet away from Spike and smiles. "Does my presence here trouble you so much?"


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 28, 2009)

*smiles back*just a bit im vary paranoid and some wht crazy i just want to know wht you r doing here if you could please tell me it is you choise


----------



## Kakashu (Jul 29, 2009)

Kakashu grins, nods, and turns away as he begins to walk down a back alley.


----------



## 'spike' (Jul 29, 2009)

hmmm......punk *watching kakashu walk away*i wonder wht he's up to.......well its probly nonthing?*shrug's*


----------



## Kakashu (Jul 29, 2009)

Kakashu continues down the alley, letting the darkness engulf him. He chuckles to himself, "Well, let's see what happens next."


----------



## Azure Thistle (Jul 31, 2009)

raitoangelic said:


> Hikaru sighed at Luna, "Listen, I know. We have to do everything within our power to find Orochimaru and get Kimiko back. But... we have to do it together, you can't just run off like that. We're walking into dangerous territory, anything can happen to us now. So, we have to stick together. Besides, I get... worried... when you run off like that..."
> The woman who was with him just stood there in shock. The boy, with only a sweep of his brush, created a gust of wind unlike anything she's seen before. She walks up to the two children and looks at them with determined eyes, "My name Tsurunuki, but most people call me Tsuru. I'll help you two find Orochimaru and search for your friend."
> Hikaru looked back at her and smiled.



Luna turned to her human form and said, "im very sorry for running off like that. But i cant just....nevermind im just going to keep going ahead." Luna stayed in her human form and contiunes walking ahead without looking back. She was already few feet way from hikaru then she stops and heard foots steps at the lefts side of the woods. "two... no three people, jounin.....no chuunin and one jounin" She said to herself.


----------



## Kakashu (Jul 31, 2009)

Kakashu wanders out of the alley and walks down a deserted street. He hums to himself and heads for the outskirts of town, smiling to himself.


----------



## EPIC (Jul 31, 2009)

Hikaru followed suit after Luna. Truthfully, he was pondering on what he thinks and feels about her. Why does he get so nervous when she was away like that? He didn't know and he tried to hide these thoughts the best he could. Soon, they made it into the forest outside the village, where Hikaru heard footsteps, "Three people... Luna hears them, too..." Hikaru was just about to prepare for what is next, but waited since he didn't know if these people were harmless or not.


----------



## Kakashu (Jul 31, 2009)

Kakashu wanders to the edge of town and heads towards the woods, chuckling darkly to himself.


----------



## Antony the Bat (Aug 3, 2009)

Meanwhile Katako sleepss hoping to recieve an S rank mission.


----------



## Antony the Bat (Aug 5, 2009)

Katako was feeling so happy that he detected an Uchiha girl.


----------



## Crescent Kelsaru (Aug 5, 2009)

**

Can I join the RP plz ^^
---
char=

name: Crescent Kelsaru

age: 20

rank: Kazekage

clan: Leaf / used to be Ice but her village was destroyed
village:leaf village

family: mother and father {now dead}, sister (alive but missing)

jutsu style: ice stuff mostly 

background: she had a lonley childhood she has a demon inside her but the demon is dormant most of the time , she is good at helping people with love making comments and boasting how good other people are and always puts friends first 
----

ignore Azuriah her demon side I will not use her if people prefer that I make her sleepybyes


----------



## EPIC (Aug 5, 2009)

OOC: Go to the OOC lounge.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Aug 17, 2009)

raitoangelic said:


> Hikaru followed suit after Luna. Truthfully, he was pondering on what he thinks and feels about her. Why does he get so nervous when she was away like that? He didn't know and he tried to hide these thoughts the best he could. Soon, they made it into the forest outside the village, where Hikaru heard footsteps, "Three people... Luna hears them, too..." Hikaru was just about to prepare for what is next, but waited since he didn't know if these people were harmless or not.



"watch out!" Luna yelled then pushed hikaru out of the way while three kunia stabbed her. She fell to her knees then got up and through twenty shirkens at the three people. But she couldnt see if she hit them. "nice try girly" one of the three said, he came out of the clearing to see him. He was a ninja from the sand but now he became a rouge ninja.


----------



## 'spike' (Aug 17, 2009)

leave her ALONE!!!! *steps in fornt of luna* b4 i kill all of you *eyes go red* LEAVE!! NOW!! *holding sword*


----------



## Kakashu (Aug 18, 2009)

Kakashu hears all the comotion going on near he. Curious, he heads in that direction, keeping to the shadows. When he sees two groups of ninja having a stand off, he stops and watches from a distance where he cannot be detected, or so he hoped.


----------



## 'spike' (Aug 18, 2009)

*looks to the shadows*U COME OUT HERE B4 I BRING YOU OUT MY SELF


----------



## Kakashu (Aug 19, 2009)

Kakashu chuckles and casually walks out from the shadows. "Not that it matters, but I don't think you'd be able to if you tried, but that's irrelevant since I have no quarrel with you." He smiles, which was probably hard to notice underneath his face mask, but you could probably tell by his eyes.


----------



## 'spike' (Aug 20, 2009)

its u again did u plan this ambush


----------



## Kakashu (Aug 20, 2009)

Kakashu chuckles and shakes his head. "No my friend, but let me assure you, if I did plan this ambush, you would already be dead. But hey! You're not! So it wasn't me." He chuckles some more. "Although I myself am curious to who did."


----------



## 'spike' (Aug 20, 2009)

ok glade to know


----------



## Kakashu (Aug 21, 2009)

Kakashu nods. "Likewise."


----------



## Epic Ino (Aug 22, 2009)

jade:man Rosanna training get me tired..Rosanna growls in agreement  

jade:lets go look for kate *leaves to go find kate*


----------



## universal loli expert (Aug 22, 2009)

hi kate

name uzumaki it there is already one haguto uzumaki
age:16
rank:jonin
skills:shadow clone,rassenshuriken,rassenfire shuriken,trained in close combat
clan:unknown but possibly uchiha and uzumaki
familyne
background:abandoned as a child he was taken in my a random falimy all died in a fire but him he has few friends and is easy to set off


----------



## EPIC (Aug 24, 2009)

((OOC: Go to the OOC section to join in.))


----------



## Azure Thistle (Aug 25, 2009)

OOC: your chracater is accepeted ino's naru.


----------



## universal loli expert (Aug 25, 2009)

OOC) thanks kate


----------



## EPIC (Aug 26, 2009)

Hikaru was just about to block the kunai that came at him, but Luna jumped in front and took the hit herself. "Dang it, Luna!" He ran back to her as she threw back some shuriken. The attackers came out from hiding and were discovered to be Ex- Sand Rogue Ninjas. 
"Nice try, Girly." One of them mocked.
Hikaru checked over Luna, thankfully her wounds weren't serious, she should be fine if nothing else happens. Then, as the ninjas mocked he secretly slipped a scroll out his shirt and thrust his hand upon. As the ninjas laughed, they noticed something wrong with the ground and jumped out of the way at the last second as spears appeared out of the ground. 
They landed in some nearby trees, "What the-?" One of them said frantically as he pondered on the jutsu that was just performed. 
Hikaru slung his giant brush over his shoulder and looked at the Ninjas with a mocking smile, "What's wrong?" He asked. "You're scared?"


----------



## 'spike' (Aug 27, 2009)

ha ha ha ex sand village wht u ppl wont good enough 4 them and now wht you just ambush ppl out of no where pittful savages


----------



## Kakashu (Aug 27, 2009)

Kakashu eyes the two groups of ninja, nodding to himself.


----------



## Azure Thistle (Sep 15, 2009)

One of the man was hiding getting ready to attack jim but he fears that he might get killed by hikaru so he rather killed the girl instead. Luna was about to attack the other two rouge ninjas but got attacked by the man that was hiding and pined her against the tree. "what th-" Luna said so shockingly that she couldn't see him run up to her that fast before. "whats wrong afraid to get killed?" he said with laughter in his voice. She didn't bother to argue so she kicked him but he was able to dodge the attack. "to slow, darling" he said smiling. Luna just smiled and turned back to a tiger and bite him on the shoulder he started to scream in pain. "hey get this freak off me!!" he said stabing luna on the back over and over.


----------



## White Knight (Sep 15, 2009)

OCC: so proud of you Kate -huggles- i will eventualy get back here


----------



## Kakashu (Sep 16, 2009)

Kakashu suddenly appears behind the man that grabbed Luna.  "Sorry friend, but attacking a lady is just wrong." He whips out a kunai and slits the mans throat.


----------



## 'spike' (Sep 17, 2009)

*twitches*b...b...blood *eyes go blood shot*runs after the mans throte and eats the man frm the inside out* s....soooo good i need more!!!! *look over at the group of ninjas and runs after the like an animal*


----------



## Kakashu (Sep 19, 2009)

Kakashu chuckles to himself.


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 10, 2009)

hello all.....


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 11, 2009)

Alis jumping from tree to tree in the forest as she hears a fight of ninja going on and does the hand signals for a sand attack and attacl one of the ninja. "Orochimaru where are you and what did you did with my birth mother or did you kill her" Alis thinks as she is hiding in the trees wearing black with a black scarve around her mouth and a japaness hat and long hair covers her face.


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 11, 2009)

Scarlet yawns as the ninja in front of him, unknowing of his presence, attacks the other ninja. "Hello Ali," he whispers as the wind is blowing his bangs across his face.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 11, 2009)

" It is Alis not Ali, but you were  close to it though and thanks, watch out their could be more evil ninjas around here" Alis says as her gold eyes gleam in the darkness. "Who are you and what is your name" Alis ask?


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 11, 2009)

"My name is Scarlet," Scarlet replies. "Dont worry, these ninja have no idea we are here. I have created a chakra sheild around us."


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 11, 2009)

"Why did you help me instead of hurting me" Alis ask as the wind blow against her hair as part of her face is shown.


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 11, 2009)

"Because....I dont honestly know....." Scarlet says as he blushes.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 11, 2009)

Alis pulls the scarve down did not know to trust Scarlet "I have to go, thanks again" Alis says.


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 11, 2009)

"You can't go!" Yells Scarlet as hejumps from tree and throws a kunai at Alis.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 11, 2009)

Alis ease caught the kunai in two finguers "Why can't I leave" Alis ask as she takes a fighting stance and waits for Scarlet to attack?


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 11, 2009)

Scarlet lands on one foot. "Because...I want you...for me....," he replies as he dashes into the tree and kisses Alis.


----------



## Kakashu (Oct 12, 2009)

Kakashu chuckles at the two ninja. "What a display this is."


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 12, 2009)

Alis blushes, she never felt like this before and did not know to return the kiss as she stumbles a bit.


----------



## Kakashu (Oct 13, 2009)

Kakashu laughs and watches from the side. "Well Alis, aren't you going to kiss him back?" He asks amused.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 13, 2009)

Alis feels Kakashu eyes on her and Scarlet "do you have anything else to do instead of watching us Kakashu" Alis thought and slowly kisses Scarlet back.


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 13, 2009)

Scarlet smiles as the kiss is returned "Thank you...." replies scarlet as he wraps his arms around Alis and kisses her passionatly.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 14, 2009)

Alis wanted to push him away, but did not as she wraps her arms around Scarlet neck, to keep his lips on hers as her japanese hat fell of her head.


----------



## Kakashu (Oct 14, 2009)

Kakashu chuckles, spinning a kunai around his right index finger "I'm wherever the shadows lie, Alis, and you just so happen to catch my passing eye." His blood red eyes flicker as he smiles.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 16, 2009)

Alis hears a kunai spinning "Are you going to throw that at me Kakashu" Alis thought as she close her gold snake like eyes and continues enjoying the long kiss.


----------



## Kakashu (Oct 16, 2009)

Kakashu shakes his head "Not quite, dear, not quite." He melds into the shadows, disappearing. His disembodied voice is still heard "You've sparked my interest, I'll be keeping an eye on you." His chuckling fades away in the shadows.


----------



## 'spike' (Oct 17, 2009)

dante,wht a display of young love,u 2 will need to breath sonner or later


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 19, 2009)

"You are one intersting person too Kakashu" thought and relizes she needed to breath as her heart pound, from not breathing or a handsome guy is kissing her and bluses harder because has a feeling other people are watching.


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 21, 2009)

Scarlet smiles and places arms across chest. " Anyone hurts Alis....and I will KILL them" says Scarlet and then he smiles.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 21, 2009)

"Thanks, but I can take care of myself" Alis says as she is still blushing and gives a small smile.


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 21, 2009)

"I know," Scarlet replies. "But i want to feel needed......"


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 21, 2009)

"May be you can help me in away" Alis replies.


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 21, 2009)

Scarlet smiles then replies, "In what way would that be?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 21, 2009)

"I am looking for Orochimaru, do you know where he is" Alis ask?


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 21, 2009)

"sorry...but i do not....he gave me this curse mark," says scarlet as he pulls off his left hand glove revealing a lightning shaped mark on his hand."and then he dissapeared..."


(i have to go for now....bye my loves!)


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 21, 2009)

" He is cute and hansome, focus on my mission" Alis says as pain crept into her eyes as a ninja creeps up behind him, as she did the hand signals and swept him away with a sand attack. Then starts jumping from tree to tree to find who she is looking for, while jumping pull her scarve up as her hat and hair covers part of her face.

(bye for now)


----------

